# NEW Laco DC-3 Cockpit Limited Edition



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Good looking timepiece, but only available until the end of the month! Anyone going to jump on one of these?

It's available from the Laco Shop.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a nice looking watch. I'd love to see a picture of a real DC-3 clock for comparison.

Myron


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Obviously the Laco script and the outline of the aircraft shouldn't be there, but I have a small collection of aircraft clocks and can say that otherwise it's bang on. The clock was located around the 2 o'clock position on the instrument panel directly in front of the pilot. There were many variations of these clocks over the years because of the different manufacturers that made them, but the design Laco used is very representative and includes all of the key components.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wasn't the DC3 cockpit clock without numerals at the rehaut ?


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

Would you happen to know if a similar clock was in the C-47? My grandfather flew those so this would be a 'must buy'.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Wasn't the DC3 cockpit clock without numerals at the rehaut ?


Some. For example, Waltham clocks didn't have them, but Elgin clocks did. If you look at the arrow head on the backend of the second hand it would suggest that it was possibly an Elgin that Laco used as an example.



















Picaroon said:


> Would you happen to know if a similar clock was in the C-47? My grandfather flew those so this would be a 'must buy'.


Absolutely. I believe the photo below shows the control panel layout for a Skytrain (C-47). If you look at component 7 you can see it's the same clock.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Uwe. Would like a non logo version though.


----------



## some guy003 (Jul 11, 2014)

I bought this yesterday. I have never owned a pilot watch before and I am limited by budget. So this seemed quite a good deal for a limited run watch. It also seems a bit different from normal German pilot style watches (which I also like). Thanks for posting the authentic pics of the original clocks in the cockpit. I had no idea Laco had made such an accurate looking watch.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Would like a non logo version though.


I'd love to have an 8 Day version!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

some guy003 said:


> I bought this yesterday. I have never owned a pilot watch before and I am limited by budget.


Pretty smart, and good timing on your part. You're right, it's a relatively inexpensive watch AND it's an exclusive offering. Please post a few photos when you receive it! I'm willing to bet that the lume on those hands will be quite impressive at night.


----------



## some guy003 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello Uwe- Yes, I will try to remember to post some day and nights shots. You have long wait though. Delivery date is not until at least mid- September. I think the reduced cost is down to the Miyota movement (also called Laco 21 for some reason). But it's fine by me. I do not own a Miyota movement in my small collection.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That is a very cool watch.. Might jump the gun 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Nice. Would definitely buy if it was sterile, had vintage lume and wasn't >$500.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Unfortunately my wallet is near empty 
I might sell one watch to get a new one or two later this year.


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks, Uwe, for the C-47 control panel picture. Good stuff and now a decision to be made. I already have a Paderborn and love the Laco products and would welcome a fairly inexpensive addition with the nostalgic factor added in. I'll search through the forum to read up on this movement as well.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Don't see the big deal about a sterile dial for this one. A dial and B dial watches that were specifically designed a certain way, yes. A universal design found in different aircraft, no. It's a great idea from Laco, and I think it's done right. The black rotor looks great. $500 for a very well built LE, with an automatic workhorse and nice personal touches is beyond fair.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice, very clean and simplistic. 

Think I might have to have one.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting one of these or a Dusseldorf. Can someone post up wrist shots of a DC-3 please?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

K1W1 said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these or a Dusseldorf. Can someone post up wrist shots of a DC-3 please?


You missed out on the DC-3. It was a limited edition, which interestingly was produced in a quantity to match the orders received for it during a specific period of time. I've never seen that done before and thought it was a cool approach to offering a LE run. However, you could contact LACO directly and see if there's one left (maybe someone cancelled their order?) or you'd have to keep an eye open for a used one to turn up.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> You missed out on the DC-3. It was a limited edition, which interestingly was produced in a quantity to match the orders received for it during a specific period of time. I've never seen that done before and thought it was a cool approach to offering a LE run. However, you could contact LACO directly and see if there's one left (maybe someone cancelled their order?) or you'd have to keep an eye open for a used one to turn up.


I found some available new at a couple places


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

K1W1 said:


> I found some available new at a couple places


That's interesting. I guess a few ADs realized the value ordering a few for stock.

No wrist shot, but did you see this thread?


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> That's interesting. I guess a few ADs realized the value ordering a few for stock.
> 
> No wrist shot, but did you see this thread?


Thanks I did see that thread but after posting in this one. I'd like to get one and put it on a black Drews Canvas strap. I'll post up photos if this eventuates


----------



## carbo-fation (Feb 17, 2013)

Did anyone else purchase this piece? I'm really interested in this or the new Bell X1 but haven't seen any in-hand pictures. Any pictures of people wearing the watch?


----------

